# God? Please



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not looking for a debate, but I figured it might upset people on the other forum....

Ok so between science and being abused as both a child and an adult, and bad experiences with "religious people", I just don't beleive in a god, it doesn't make sense and doesnt seem possible. I think Jesus and god will eventually go the way of Greek and roman gods, Norse and Egyptian gods, and fables and fairy tales. This may take a while, but it seems to be logical. The whole "all powerful" "all knowing" "all loving" just doesn't jive with child abuse or religious staff molesting young women....and why the heck would someone with all this knowledge and power give people the "free will" to kill and rape and murder? Why would you do that? Some kind of experiment? I'm certainly not worshiping someone who would mess with peoples lives to experiment. Why couldn't they have free will to do everything but abuse? "but then it's not true free will", bull, how would we know, what would it matter? Anyway, it's late and I don't want to ramble, if you don't understand feel free to ask questions. I just find that having a belief that contradicts a near majority of human beings, it's uncomfortable and akward and I don't know what to do with it. God just seems like a big delusion or coping mechinsm to me


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know much about religions, but there's some that talk about God and Satan being in a sort of tug-of-war, with God causing all the good stuff (e.g. life and happiness) and Satan responding with bad stuff (e.g. death and disaster). So, you're saying about God giving people free-will to "kill and rape and murder", when some might say that he has nothing to do with it. Just a thought.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

kate_edwin said:


> I'm not looking for a debate, but I figured it might upset people on the other forum....
> 
> Ok so between science and being abused as both a child and an adult, and bad experiences with "religious people", I just don't beleive in a god, it doesn't make sense and doesnt seem possible. I think Jesus and god will eventually go the way of Greek and roman gods, Norse and Egyptian gods, and fables and fairy tales. This may take a while, but it seems to be logical. The whole "all powerful" "all knowing" "all loving" just doesn't jive with child abuse or religious staff molesting young women....and why the heck would someone with all this knowledge and power give people the "free will" to kill and rape and murder? Why would you do that? Some kind of experiment? I'm certainly not worshiping someone who would mess with peoples lives to experiment. Why couldn't they have free will to do everything but abuse? "but then it's not true free will", bull, how would we know, what would it matter? Anyway, it's late and I don't want to ramble, if you don't understand feel free to ask questions. I just find that having a belief that contradicts a near majority of human beings, it's uncomfortable and akward and I don't know what to do with it. God just seems like a big delusion or coping mechinsm to me


well, everyone's entitled to their own opinions. I myself am not a believer in god. I agree with your statement 100%. It's scientifically proven that the more educated you are the less likely you are to believe in a higher power. We are becoming in a world where education plays an important part in everyone's life. To be anybody you have to have a high education. I have also seen a decrease in people believing in god. Look at the world that we live in and how terrible it really is. If god was real there wouldn't be rapes, murders, people in pain. I know religious people would counter that attack and say "that's god's way of testing us". right... but on the other hand of this whole god thing, I think its a good thing to believe in something. It gives people hope, and that is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

These are my wacky opinions









I don't believe god is a human entity up in sky looking down on us and directing us. He might be, but... I believe god is the universe and everything in it, and a lot of my prayers have been answered because I believe if there is belief in oneself and enough self-love and hope to change, then "God" assists and guides us individually. I think a lot of people dismiss god and goodness to the extreme, such is the case with rapists and murderers etc. I am not saying that my opinion is fact, it's just an inkling, a gut feeling. We all have purpose. And I believe goodness is key to a happy and spiritually fulfilled life. I believe we have souls, sparks within us that are uniquely us and never die but merge with the universe and god when we die, so we become part of the divine universal history. I know this will sound nuts to atheists, but I dunno. It's not about a particular religion for me as my theories are a little bit Taoist, a little bit Christian dare I say it, a little bit animist and a little bit panentheist.
I think religion should be a personal thing... and whatever suits the individual.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Delicate said:


> I think religion should be a personal thing... and whatever suits the individual.


Totally agree, well said


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Delicate said:


> These are my wacky opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked this interpretation







. For me God is bigger and more complex than any book could tell.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

[Edit: The harmony is best when you play them both together ]


----------



## drex (Sep 25, 2012)

God does exist. How else would you explain life, a big bang? As much as there is chaos, you should look at things like logic, sense, music and inspiration. Where did they come from? God allows terrible things to happen to us for a reason.







Sometimes his allowing these things might anger you but look at Joyce Meyer. She is a famous pastor and talks of her father abusing her since she was young but God used that to strengthen her. Another famous pastor was conceived from rape and he has done great things. Endure the pain and believe Christ will heal you.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

look I'm not going to argue with you. kate_edwin specifically asked for no debates. I was simply giving my opinion - which we're all entitled to. You don't see me calling you out saying how I know god isn't real. Let me say my opinion, and you can say yours.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

so this is why you have a score of negative 200 ....


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're trying to get at here...


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't know that there was actually a daily limit of how many negatives you can give out to peoples' posts until *fallinlove* came on here.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

fallinlove said:


> Ok.
> 
> You'll get it in a few months or so.


Don't patronize her. You have no experience of the realization of anything and you are not enlightened. I was similarly deluded some months ago and was genuinely convinced that I didn't exist as a person and was just awareness. Infact the only thing that had happened was I had become detached from my body and mind and personality.

Go ahead and describe to me what your getting at. I'm pretty certain I know what you are going to say however.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't care if you're enlightened or Jesus Christ himself. And i don't care how intelligent you are either. Simply put you're not a very nice person. And with all that knowledge and wisdom you are trying to show off, there's no point keep it to yourself. Because you don't come across in a calm or positive manner. In fact you would probably put someone off of looking for the spiritual path. Theres nothing wrong with that, if it helps someone with this illness. But why don't you respect peoples opinions? Just take a look at yourself, what you're doing, what you're writing. In what way are you going to get your word across to anyone behaving quite frankly the opposite of enlightened. Hmm you seem a little angry that no one believes you? So you're "projecting" hate back at them, but really you hate yourself. Isn't a part of enlightenment knowing yourself? Well you should take this negative feedback that you seem so fixated with and reflect what others are saying about you. Maybe they are right? Maybe you fallinlove could change for the better. Learn more about yourself, and maybe just maybe change your approach on the way you go about what you're doing.

I used to watch a guy, called nick dutch. Funny character bit weird. He is a tarot reader, but he is also an open-minded skeptical, i think the religion is called trans-deist. Its basically not looking at things in black and white, not denying anything or believing anything. He talks about how guys like David Ike can fuck some people up mentally, because in weak minded individuals he can instill paranoia in these people, and then they start believing that reptilians are roaming around under the under ground and some shit. Again this is a tarot reader. He meditates a lot and is heavily involved with the occult. Its basically practice, experimentation. For example if he sees what appears to be a spirit, ghost, phantom, even if he is 100 percent sure it is one, would he fully believe it? Can you prove that what you see in front of you was a ghost? Can he prove that his traveled the universe by inducing astral projection?

All in all basically we all have strange experiences, my advice to you is don't get caught up in it too much, keep an open mind, don't take it as hard and fast evidence. I think this guy can actually really help you.

http://www.youtube.c...Xg&feature=plcp

Flick through his videos his got 100s and 100s. I think this guy will actually benefit you. You seem angry and hateful, but you reflect it and switch it around on us, when really i think you're hiding the fact you hate the world. Only assuming, either that or you need to think before you type. Judging from your behavior i would say you was actually quite young. I mean you cant expect 14 year old kid who are almost having a mental breakdown to read your philosophical ramblings can you? ( I was only using 14 year old kid as example im sure there are lots of kids a lot younger who are into it, and good.) Theres a spiritual section for a reason. Everyone is welcome here, but i would suggest you leave if you don't change your manor. Seriously. Because its not working out is it?

Have a think about what i said. Don't try and outsmart me or anyone else because it is quite immature. If you want anyone to listen to you stop being a massive ass and actually try and be a teacher.

If you cant do that get the fuck off our website.

Hows that for a negative projection?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

fallinlove said:


> That makes some sense; sure.
> 
> Sounds like that guy really speaks to you. Cool.
> 
> ...


Your sarcastic response kind of shows you know deep down I'm right. Awww bless ya its kind of sweet really.


----------



## debenny86 (Sep 24, 2012)

The issue of 'Loving God' VS 'suffering in the world' can be understood-

Love can't exsist without freedom to choose. Think of a parent and child. There reaches a point when the child is old enough to make it's own decisions- it's obvious that the truly loving parent allows the child to go it's own way and make it's own choices. They don't stifle the child by forcing their own way upon them, controlling their every move. That's not love. Love gives room for choice. Always.

So God is love. Perfectly so. But in being perfectly loving he had to allow the people he made the option of rejecting him.
They did reject him. Then a whole lot of crap conspired because of THEIR decision, not because God isn't good.

So if we're gonna blame someone for the fact this world hasn't worked out the way we would have liked...

Oh, and God proved His love by intervening. He died so we could live.That was HIS choice. The only thing is, this world has been knackered by people and needs to be done away with. God needs to make all things new for us before we can enjoy perfection again. But we can- we just have to stop thinking we're ever gonna know that here in this broken world. Jesus is the only hope we'll ever know and this is a hope in eternity.

He who looks to save his life in this world will inevitably lose it, but he who gives up his life for Jesus sake will save it in eternity
Ask God for faith . It is through faith that we are saved


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

There is no point to life without God. To live is Christ and to die is gain.

Athiesm means you're living just to die of old age.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

The thing that really screws with my head is to think about the origins of origin. I often think God is up there, he created all things. But where did God come from? How did he come into being? Then I think but if there is no God and there was a universe full of planets that exploded and life started from single call organisms, where did the universe and the planets and the single call organisms come from? Who/what created outer space and the heavenly bodies. In human logical, something cannot come from nothing. God and the universe had to come from somewhere. And that my friends, blows my mind. I seriously start to feel like my brain in impailing and I start panicing thinking about that. I always have. I remember being like 8 years old and thinking about infinity and feeling the same way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

God (god) is whatever you want to call it.

But with my definition, it is the cause of everything.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> But where did God come from? How did he come into being?


If God is a timeless, spaceless field which underlies all of creation, then it didn't need to come into being.

You can't get to God by thinking in terms of materialism: time, space and causation.

When I think of God, I think that God is the only thing that's real - it's the ultimate reality. It is our material existence which is an illusion. It's an entertaining illusion which often obeys discernable laws, but it's an illusion nevertheless, in the sense that without God it has no independent existence.


----------



## Washer (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, this thread just blew my mind. I forgot how crazy and fanatic (imo, no flaming) many americans are when it comes to religion.

I'm sure that i wouldn't have made it this far without mental problems, if i'd been religious.

Stuff:

*1: Science can't prove anything (Popper etc.):*

No. Technically, neither can the justice system. There is no irreversible way to guarantee truth. It is only within the discourse of science that the notion of truth cannot be found. For example; i saw A murder B. So i'm pretty darn sure that A is guilty of murder. However, i might have been hallucinating, there might have been an alternate dimension overlapping my consciousness at that time. That sounds pretty darn unlikely, but since we observe the world yhrough our conciousness - even when the world are "objective" measuring devices and whatnot. The same goes for theory evolution, the big bang and many other things. We cannot prove that is the truth. But we can rule out almost all other possibilities, untill the remaining are so unlikely that we consider them impossible.

*2: Godlessness leads to no morals:*
I've found the opposite to be true time and again. When you're not relying on an otherwordly entity to guide you, you undermine your own perception and judgement of your surroundings. Empathy has nothing to do with god. Neither has culture or art. The first is a result of wirerings and chemicals, the second of the cognetive abilities of the human race, which goes back to the former. Morals can be a terrible thing, because what is morally correct to some is terrible to me. Catholicism, islam etc. etc.

*3: Life is meaningless without God*

Nope. Life is (sorry for the cliche) what you make it. This is a relative truth, of course. If your born paralyzed, deaf and blind, it takes some effort to find what fills you with purpose. But for someone like us, those hit by DP/DR, the road to recovery, you'll hear over and over, is realizing that speculating in the reason behind it is bad for you, and taking control of your wishes, thinking and actions helps you. Life is meaningless if you let it be. I find that love for those close to me fills me with such joy, that i don't mind dying. Why should i? For me there is nothing to fear in death, it is nothingness. Life should (imo, again) be intrinsically worth living, without the lurings of eternal afterlife and such.

This doesn't mean i am not spiritual. I am best described as an ignostic, i guess. It doesn't make sense to discuss "god", unless i am presented with an accurate definition. Many things in life are hard to explain, at least at this time. Look at quantum mechanics, near death experiences or even dreams. This is why they are fascinating fields of scientific studies. Not only because it feels good to uderstand it - but also because we might realize that we cannot.

Sorry for the badly spelled mass of text, i was just bursting with these thoughts as i read the thread.


----------



## StartingOver (Dec 24, 2012)

The way I see things is that no matter what, religion will still find it's way in our history.

Religion has been around a long time ago, even longer than ''Jesus Christ'' and ''Hebrew''

And I do agree Christianity and other religions will fade in time, but there will be other new religions. You can guarantee it.

For example: Church of Scientology, created back in 1954 and it could (not saying it would) but it could be one of the biggest religions in the future, or not.

There could be other new religions we won't hear about until Christianity and others start fading. It's been proven. Religion will always come back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Be enlightened by what you find enlightened. Science, as we can directly perceive it, is X, Y and Z. For you, God is the big bang, Washer.

A man with faith in an ever-revising medium: whatever's cool at the moment. Religions seem to be based with the object of goodness and respect.

(This is despite all the bad things <i.e.- dark ages, crusades, terrorist attacks, basic depravity, etc.>)

It's good to consider what you hold in your heart as true. The big bang is a theory; Love is an eternal theorem.


----------



## soul (Mar 25, 2013)

nice horse.....ha


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

God is a fucking word. If you don't know what it is and/or don't believe, then wtf does it matter?

I summed it up properly last night to someone:

Free will proves that there is and is not a god.

Your own perceptions tell you that if you die most people won't give a shit after a while and will go on with their life and forget you after you are dead.

You realize that you are a lone sperm that made it through. Basically though in some ways evolution has become irrelevant in terms of daily life in that there is a whole 'lower sixth' Walmart (ugly fucking fat pathetic) grouping of genes that continue to still breed.

Probability shows us that eventually if you mix the same elements together that at some point things will become totally homogenous and then at that point you are basically inbreeding (this seems like a logical course of action <even though it may take a million years>).

Hopefully you don't have 'challenged' offspring.

There is a fucking god, no bearded man in the sky. There is no 'evidence' for it because your definition of what a god is is subjective. Does that mean you are god? Not really. Like i said, life seems to go on. Your senses will go away or at least lose definition most likely and esp. with age.

On that train of thought as you as a god (which i believe is flawed), it would seem logical to assume Helen Keller as your deity b/c despite the lack of sensory input she must have the answers and be god just by the fact that she exists.

Maybe if you truly know what being fucked up is that you may become more compassionate when you realize that your own life is fallible and perceptions are capable of being significantly distorted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

There are scientific reasons why you feel emotions the way you do and are able to think the thoughts you are able to think, but this can all be changed in a split second (i.e.-TBI).

Don't steal my ideas. I am not God. But I am smart for right now. If i have a stoke, you can re-evaluate what i have to say as something potentially less than connected with the truth.

God forbid something happens to you.

I personally think the horse looks handsome but that would be a judgment of your own and hopefully you don't become fat and ugly like the same people you tend to judge based on evolutionary frameworks.

You may be doomed to become 'Walmart generation' trash.

Read a book.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Vanguard,

Go to post #7 and play both videos at the same time ... you'll have a 'religious' experience.

I refuse to shop a Walmart, am ugly, but not fat. Does that mean we'll never reach our goal of a homogenous gene pool?










Horses are cool.


----------

